# small black holes on dogs stomach/penis with rash no tick visible



## jeanll75 (Aug 14, 2011)

My dog has been licking his stomach a lot. when I looked at it I saw a rash and a few small black holes. At first I thought it was ticks but couldn't see anything inside except black skin or scabs. I'll attach a photo. Any advice is appreciated. 

We live in Michigan and have a lot not mosquitoes but I don't think they'd turn black like this.


----------



## hamlin69 (May 12, 2011)

Could possibly be a black fly bite or a horse fly bite


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

your best bet is to take him to the vet. no one on the internet can help your dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Bot fly larvae? Warbles?

Vet visit is needed.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Ioreks_mom... there's no way we can examine to get a better guess...


----------



## jeanll75 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I definitely am planning to take him to the vet tomorrow since today's Sunday. I just wanted to put it out there to see if anyone has seen or experienced something that looked similar with their dog so I could possibly do something to help him in the mean time.

Again, thanks for all of the ideas and advice.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Bot fly larvae? Warbles?


*cringes* God, I hope not.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't see the pictures very well, but... can they be blackheads? My greyhounds have always had them on their stomachs, right on the breastbone. They are very tiny though.

Jen


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

My dog has similar spots on her back. Would you please tell me what the vet said? What helped? (I already saw a vet but she isn't sure...)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is two years old, and the OP hasn't been back since, so you are unlikely to get an answer.


----------

